# Esquema mini amplificador para parlantes 2 de 4Ω 3w con lm386 o lm380



## blackyster (May 30, 2012)

Hola ando buscando un diagrama de un mini amplificador para guitarra electroacústica que soporte los 2 parlantes y no pierda mucha ganancia, hice algunos basados en el lm380 y lm386 alimentados por un adaptador DC de 9 a 12v pero me pierden ganancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Poné el diagrama completo de lo que armaste .

¿ que micrófono estás usando ?

Saludos !


----------



## blackyster (May 30, 2012)

No uso micrófono uso un pre-amplificador pickup lc-4 

Hay te van los esquemas 












http://www.eleccircuit.com/tda820m-mini-amp-2w2w/ me gusto este en especial pero al principio no encontre el TDA820M


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Ese amplificador del LM386 tiene una ganancia de 20.

Para aumentarla a 200 tenés que agregarle un capacitor entre las patas 1 y 8






Si querés mas ganancia date una vuelta por aqui :

Amplificador LM386 o LM380 con más ganancia y sin pre 

Saludos !


----------



## blackyster (May 30, 2012)

Tambien pense en usar un capasitor entre esas patas, lo probare a ver que tal!!

Sabes como hacer el calculo de ganacia para el TDA820M que puse arriba?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Sin duda está en su datasheet 

Saludos !


----------

